# Kronos time clock hours



## SimplyRed (Nov 21, 2019)

My hours in Kronos do not reflect the right time I punched out at on Monday & Tuesday of this week, it has my scheduled time off both days?? Has anyone else ran into this? I go back to work tomorrow so I can check on computer up there but just curious and want to be prepared to make sure it’s correct for what I worked so I’ll get paid, because I stayed over each of those days to help out!


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 21, 2019)

SimplyRed said:


> My hours in Kronos do not reflect the right time I punched out at on Monday & Tuesday of this week, it has my scheduled time off both days?? Has anyone else ran into this? I go back to work tomorrow so I can check on computer up there but just curious and want to be prepared to make sure it’s correct for what I worked so I’ll get paid, because I stayed over each of those days to help out!




Which page in Kronos are you looking at? My TimeCard is the one that should show what you actually worked. My Schedule will show what you were scheduled to work.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 21, 2019)

Ehr will have your punches & not online.


----------



## SimplyRed (Nov 22, 2019)

The time clock one Nauzrhor, it’s incorrect for what I actually worked


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 22, 2019)

SimplyRed said:


> The time clock one Nauzrhor, it’s incorrect for what I actually worked


Talk to your store’s HR team


----------

